# when can you tell the sex of hoglets



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

the one i will be getting will be 4 weeks saturday? he says their still to young to sex im just wondering whens the proper age to sex them i'll be visiting him most likely saturday ish lol so i might just take a look myself


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd look for a different breeder. Baby hedgehogs are obvious from birth. If this person cannot tell the sex, then what else is he clueless about.


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

lol i was looking at your website but i dont have a ride to Kingston im in sudbury


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

That is pretty astounding that a breeder would not even know the basics of hedgehog care. After everything you've expressed to me about this person, ex. not having a guarantee, not wanting to show you pics of the parents, thinking a standard grey is worth $500, selling you a "salt and pepper" for dirt cheap...I would really steer clear of this person. I wouldn't be surprised if your hoglet ends up sick or having problems throughout it's life. Unfortunately, by supporting him, you're supporting his crappy breeding practices. It's unfortunate that there is not a reputable breeder in your area.


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

im going to check him out on saturday ... he told me he was keeping them in bins stacked on top of one another i'll get pics of momma and the father


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

This is the same guy that didn't know what he was talking about color-wise too, isn't it? And he was super secretive when you were asking him questions? Hmm. :/ In my opinion, it's worth it to save up and have a baby shipped to you or drive to go get one from a reputable breeder... this guy sounds super, super, super shady. I wouldn't be surprised if his hedgies have health issues, which would mean that whatever money you're not spending immediately to buy the baby outright will end up being spent on vet bills later, which run very high very quickly. I know how hard it can be getting a hedgie from far away, I have to get mine from out of state as well unfortunately, but it's worth it in the long run. I would for sure go see his set up before making a decision, at least-- don't give him any money until you've seen his hedgies and his set up.


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

x..x i honestly dont know of any really good breeders near sudbury up here its just money hungry people ]: he only sells for $100 due to the fact he wants them gone im allowed bringing my camera so by sunday or so i'll have pics or links to pics on my photobucket of the babies parents and young adults and a video


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

males have a ding a ling, girls have a who who...clear as day


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

in all seriousness though, do NOT buy a hedgehog from this person (i won't refer to them as a breeder)


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

[how big should a hegie be at 3 and half weeks he says their still pretty small


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Your best bet will be cutting ties with this breeder altogether. Just because you want a hedgehog sooooo badly does not mean that you should buy from the first place you see.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

har12345 said:


> lol i was looking at your website but i dont have a ride to Kingston im in sudbury


I'm not breeding anymore anyways. 

Is this guy actually breeding or was this an accidental litter. If he purposely bred them, then I'd think twice. A breeder such as this is not much different than buying from a petstore. As others have mentioned, this person will be useless for any type of after purchase support as obviously he knows nothing.

How much do the babies weigh?


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

Nancy said:


> har12345 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i was looking at your website but i dont have a ride to Kingston im in sudbury
> ...


i have no clue i know he was selling them to a reptile pet store here for a few months till the owner screwed him over with snakes and money and :c i know


----------



## har12345 (Jun 30, 2012)

Christemo said:


> Your best bet will be cutting ties with this breeder altogether. Just because you want a hedgehog sooooo badly does not mean that you should buy from the first place you see.


im not? i've been emailing around for other hedgies to im trying to find a breeder close to my town as well \:


----------

